# I am the Vine you are the Branches



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

There are some people who requested instructions for the Prayer Shawl named in title. I only knit one of a kind with no instructions, so here goes. I tried to write instructions but am a failure. What I have done is give you a diagram of the one I did, but you can create the same effect if you knit a rectangle or square. I used a 6.5mm circular needle. What follows are pics of my diagrams. For the leaves, find any instructions you can and knit a whole bunch of them in different leaf colours. For the vine, make an ICord in vine colours. You could use a variegated yarn in greens, yellows, brown. Sew or crochet it on to please you. Knit and attach an ICord all round finished shawl, or crochet a border. The base or main shawl was made with worsted dark green along with a very fine yarn with little bobbles, which held together gave the effect of new growth on a fir tree. You could use chunky yarn in a colour to please you. I will try to answer any questions you may have. All these diagrams are just guesses, as all I have to go on is a picture as it was given away to a lady in the extreme east of Canada and I live on the extreme west of Canada. Good luck. Ann
Ann


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

kwright said:


> Excellent! Thank you.


Your welcome. I'm here if you have questions. Ann


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome, enjoy. Ann


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

You did a beautiful job and I am sure she appreciates it with all the cold weather and snow we have had this winter.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

With all of your detail on the graphs, I would hardly say you are a failure! Great job!


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing your design.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I bookmarked it.

N


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah, these folks with such creative talent ........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful piece and you have certainly inspired many.... Thanks for all the notes.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl. You are very talented.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your appreciative comments. You make me feel good. Ann


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

How lovely! Thank you for sharing. I've bookmarked this and put it on my list.
Marge


----------

